# Northern Century Race June 11-13



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

The Northwest Shorthanded Sailing Society is throwing a 44 hr, 100 mile double-handed race. I'm going to race but am having issue finding a second. For other PNW boats interested in playing, all ya need is a PHRF cert.

Northwest Singlehanded Sailing Association

Actually, if you don't have a cert, they'll work up a provisional one for ya.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

June 11 - 13 of 2009 ?


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Nope, 2008. Short notice I know but we started working on doing this in April as a discussion on SA. It just recently came to fruition. There will probably be one next year too.


----------



## pfatyol (Dec 16, 2003)

Do you mean July?

Since it is June 26 today


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Oops, yeah, July 11-13. My other crew member finally committed this morning so I'll be registering this week.


----------

